# Forum in Tabelle



## Pollux (16. April 2001)

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich ein Forum (cgi) in eine Tabelle integriere? Ich weiss, DASS es geht, aber leider nicht WIE!
Vielleicht wisst ihr es ja....


----------



## dwian (18. April 2001)

*rfc*

moin pollux,
das dir bisher nicht allzuviel aufmerksamkeit zuteil wurde mag daran liegen, dass deine infos bisher doch recht duerftig waren. *nurmalanmerk*
also: was is das fuer ein cgi, wo kommt es her und wo soll es hin???

have fun


----------



## Pollux (18. April 2001)

*sowas*

Ich will doch nur sowas in der Richtung:

<table>
<tr>
<td>
forum.cgi
</td>
</tr>
</table>

mehr nicht!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (18. April 2001)

gibts bei cgi kein include befehl??
und kann man den quellcode nicht einfach in den sitzt der tabelle reingeben und dann die ausgabe an die richtige stelle?

hab zwar null ahnung von cgi aber ich denke mal das sowas doch möglich wäre oder?

hm naja wenn nicht, entschuldige ich mich hiermit


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (18. April 2001)

Also Du brauchst für die ganze Geschichte einen SSI-fähigen Server (SSI = Server Side Includes). Die Dateiendung der HTML-Datei muss .shtml heissen, damit der Server die ganze Geschichte auch als SSI erkennt.

Ein Beispiel-Befehl zum Aufruf eines CGI's unter SSI, überall möglich, natürlich auch in einer Tabelle:

<!--#include virtual="cgi-bin/ibi.pl?cool" -->

That's it!


----------



## Pollux (18. April 2001)

*thx*

thx!


----------

